# Looking for someone to mod a Surefire U2



## A1ex (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey guys, just looking for someone that mods U2s. I bought one brand new(old stock) a while back and love the light and it’s features but it’s showing it’s age in the brightness department lol. Just looking to get it “modernized”. Thanks!’


----------



## nbp (Mar 24, 2022)

I just had Vinh54 mod mine with a new emitter and I am very happy with it. Gained a little in the brightness but most importantly a huge improvement in tint and color rendering while keeping the same great beam pattern.


----------



## A1ex (Mar 24, 2022)

nbp said:


> I just had Vinh54 mod mine with a new emitter and I am very happy with it. Gained a little in the brightness but most importantly a huge improvement in tint and color rendering while keeping the same great beam pattern.


Thanks for the recommendation. Unfortunately he isn’t modding U2s anymore


----------



## nbp (Mar 24, 2022)

Really? When did you ask him? He just did mine like a month ago. He didn’t say anything about it being terrible to work on, though I guess that’s possible.


----------



## A1ex (Mar 25, 2022)

nbp said:


> Really? When did you ask him? He just did mine like a month ago. He didn’t say anything about it being terrible to work on, though I guess that’s possible.


I messaged him a week or so ago. He mentioned they were very aggravating to work on.


----------



## nbp (Mar 25, 2022)

Bummer. I don’t know who to go to next then. When I posted my thread asking for someone to do it, nobody volunteered. I’m glad Vinh agreed to do it now!


----------



## kerneldrop (Mar 26, 2022)

I’d contact Andy Zhu and see if he will do it.


----------

